
A new method predicts dropping out of university - toni
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/10/06/a.new.method.predicts.dropping.out.university
======
kakooljay
Interesting.. Have you read Super Crunchers? [[http://www.amazon.com/Super-
Crunchers-Thinking-Numbers-Smart...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Crunchers-
Thinking-Numbers-Smart/dp/0553805401)]

